# Some More Portland Pics



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 20, 2016)

a few more pics from Portland , I can post more if anyone wants to see more .


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorr y some are out of focus so much glare from the sun couldn't really tell what I was taking , glare better than mud any day


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 20, 2016)

Well,,,I don't see any real reason to pull out my hog.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 20, 2016)

Well,,,I don't see any real reason to pull out my hog.
Chris


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 20, 2016)

thanks for the pictures keep them comeing !!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 20, 2016)

Some more pics some might be repeats if so sorry


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 20, 2016)

Ok one more the only one that really tempted me today but wasn't in the cards cash wise  went for 650 needed some parts replaced but real decent paint 

View attachment 342094


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 24, 2016)

Went back Saturday and found this and a good parts bikes


----------

